# ac coil leaks water from high pressure line



## kirkan (7 mo ago)

iv got Hvac system installed and cant get hold of contractor - its a contractor from hell situation. 
problem is water is leaking from coil (dripping from high pressure line.) - could it be caused by low chare - should water be accumulating on capillary tubes inside the coil ( its a brand new equipment by concord.) Thank you!


----------



## kirkan (7 mo ago)

View attachment 986


----------



## Ingallspw (7 mo ago)

Could the air filter be over sized and not letting adequate air flow?


----------

